# Quite a helpful website...



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i apologise if i have put this in the wrong place but i thought it might be good for some people to read...

nearing the bottom of the page is about dr/dp...but there is quite a good read about anxiety symptoms and just seems to make you realise that that is all they are...symptoms...

nothing deadly...just symptoms that are not nice to go through of course!...

it just kind of kicked be into reality for a sec....

when i read the page i thought...actually....they are just symptoms...

it helped me...just thought it might help others 

http://www.panicsupport4u.com/understanding.htm


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i apologise if i have put this in the wrong place but i thought it might be good for some people to read...

nearing the bottom of the page is about dr/dp...but there is quite a good read about anxiety symptoms and just seems to make you realise that that is all they are...symptoms...

nothing deadly...just symptoms that are not nice to go through of course!...

it just kind of kicked be into reality for a sec....

when i read the page i thought...actually....they are just symptoms...

it helped me...just thought it might help others 

http://www.panicsupport4u.com/understanding.htm


----------

